# new power stroke



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

http://detnews.com/2002/autosinsider/0205/28/b01-500146.htm

This will tell any one that is insterested in the new power stroke info on it.:waving:


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I was able to demo a 4200 International with the same engine. I was very impressed with its power and lower end torque.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

And a photo I took at the NY Auto Show.

I ordered a 550 with the 7.3 to avoid the new engine, it may prove to be just as durable but I don't want to be in the "test" group.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Good choice Pelican. 

I said the same thing when the Duramax came out as well as the new Superduty Fords. I like to wait a few years because EVERY manufacturer has bugs to work out that only show up after the truck has been worked.

I am sure the new Ford motor will keep the F-series as the choice for commercial truck owners. I would stay with 7.3's for the time being.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Just like with the duramax debut, I think engine related problems will be few, however I think tranny issues will plauge the blue oval for a while. That tranny has gone from drawing board to production is less than 2 years, my money would be on the ealry trucks having issues there.
Dino


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I attended a rally yesterday where Ford/International hosted a seminar on their new drivetrain. They're marketing it as just that, this system was developed so the engine and transmission complement each other.

In their presentation, it seems they have done their homework on the engine. They looked at all the reliability issues with the 7.3 and redesigned those areas on the 6.0. The cam positioning sensor is of a completely different type and has been relocated to reduce the chance of failure. They claim to have eliminated 90% of the points that oil leaks could occur. The water pump doesn't have any hoses connected to it, it just bolts to the front cover housing, making replacement a 1 hour job. I believe the cost of the pump will be reduced as well. The engine also has a variable output turbo, eliminating the need for a waste gate and thereby reducing turbo lag. They claim this engine was designed to have a 250,000 mile service life under normal conditions.

The new transmission has 5 speeds, and features a tow/haul function similar to that of the GM Duramax/Allison combo. When activated, the computer assumes command of the transmission and detects when the need for deceleration arises, and begins downshifting the transmission to slow the vehicle. This tranny is also shifted electronically instead of hydraulically, eliminating the need for bands and associated wear parts. As stated above, they expect a 250,000 mile service life from this tranny.

They had some prototype demos on hand and allowed us to drive them. The engine is much quieter than the 7.3, yet pulls more consistantly across the RPM range. the power is up about 15 horsepower and 50 ft/lbs of torque. You can feel it. The tranny shifts much more crisply than the current one, almost as if it had a shift kit in it. I prefer it that way. The tow/haul feature works great, although we weren't towing any load, but there was a noticable difference when it was switched off.

If these trucks perform as promised, they will have a winner on their hands. Time will tell.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

I think too it will be a good deal. I am with the other guys in wanting to wait for the bugs to be worked out. A friend of mine has ordered a 2003 with the new engine. He can't wait to get it. I will see what happens with his.

I bought a 2000 with the gen 2 PSD after it had been out a couple of years. I have had almost NO problems with it, and currently have 114K miles on it.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

side view


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

I to was at the rally that Pelican was at. I liked the way the motor tranny combo worked together. The ford & international reps. that were at the rally listened to any questions or comments that were made and did not hesitate in answering them. The 3 test drive vehicles that were brought there were hauling 10,000 lbs grossed out from Virginia. The new ones pulled up the hill like a chipped 7.3.


----------



## AtlasFBG2 (Jul 4, 2001)

I would be willing to bet money those engines will have problems with the cranks and or bearings.Based on first hand experiance i would not buy one till about 27,000 of them was produced.


----------

